# Walking Stick Eggs Hatches After 5 Years



## MantidBro (Apr 9, 2019)

So get this. I had a Northern Walking Stick back in 2013. I took a video and uploaded it to YouTube, you can see the date for yourself. 2013. 




So today I went to look in it's old enclosure and I found that inside, was a baby Walking Stick. I had kept the eggs from so long ago and apparently one hatched! I can't believe it.

I read it takes 2-14 months to hatch, not 5 years. Has anyone ever heard or seen such a thing?


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

I have some walking sticks that are over 20 years old which have never hatched.


----------



## HideHunter (Dec 23, 2018)

Dang.. I've been doing this all wrong.. I've been cutting them.. should have been hatching them..


----------

